# Kefir



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

romysbaskets
What is the availability of kefir at this time?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

agmantoo said:


> romysbaskets
> What is the availability of kefir at this time?


Sorry I am on a trip but will be back on this Thursday evening. I will be taking inventory of my kefir grains and will then post how many in order of reservations. You are 3rd on my list but I think I can do it for you next week. They sure do multiply fast.


----------



## kidsnchix (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi Romy....if or when you have any kefir available, I'd like to have some also....thank you


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Pm'ing you both!

Thank you so much!


----------



## kidsnchix (Oct 2, 2003)

Thank you


----------

